# Pigeon fell on fire!



## DuckGirl (Nov 22, 2007)

Today after we lit one of our fires (which hasn't been lit for a couple of weeks) my mum thought she could hear some flapping or wings, then it stopped, then it started again so she went to get my dad and when she came back a pigeon fell out of the chimney shoot onto the fire, luckily onto a log that hadn't caught yet. We caught it and have put it in a cat basket and at the minute it is sleeping.

Its breast bone is easy to feel, and we think it may have been stuck in the chimney for a couple of days as we saw a feather on the firewood yesterday. Its tail feathers have been burnt away, and it doesn't have many left. Luckily there doesn't seem to be much skin damage, or burns on it's feet (although the soles are black...)

I am just wanting to know if there is anything that can/should be done, seeing as i don't think many of the help threads on here actually help as they don't link to pigeons falling on a fire!

I would really appreciate any help as it is only a youngster and i can't bare to see it die!


----------



## DuckGirl (Nov 22, 2007)

(It wouldn't let me edit, so i have to double post)


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

hi Duckgirl,
Thanks for helping this pijie! Read this if you haven't already:

Basic steps to saving pigeon/dove
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=11265

The most important thing now is rehydration, especially if he may have been stuck a couple days; you can make a solution with water, pinch of salt and sugar and see if he'll drink it. If not you can try dipping the beak gently in the solution. If that doesn't work, you can use a dropper on the side of the beak.

After the bird's been rehydrated, then you can offer food. A wild bird seed mix is good. Let us know how it's going!

Sabina


----------



## DuckGirl (Nov 22, 2007)

I've given him salt and sugar water, and he has had some. Should i keep perserveering or let him sleep? If i keep dipping his beak in it, putting in on the side of his beak he licks it up, but if i leave him he just goes quickly back to sleep. It's 11.50pm here now. I don't mind staying up if i have to. Id rather get no sleep and have him survive than sleep and wake up to find him dead.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Did you warm the bird as well? Either a heating pad on low, or a warmed sock filled with rice. How much rehydration solution did he get? Any poops? Has he been sleepy and lethargic since you've had him or did that just start?


----------



## DuckGirl (Nov 22, 2007)

Well he was already warm cos he was on a fire!!! He is still quite warm from that, and my room is always warm as i live above the heating pipes. He was quite lathargic from the beginning, but then when he had some of the solution he perked up, searched for food, then quietened down again. Hes done that about 2 or 3 times now. He hasnt pooed, i dont think.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Sounds like he should be ok for the night. I'd try to get him to drink some more before you go to sleep. Do you have food to give him in the morning? Usually we re-hydrate for a few hours then feed.


----------



## DuckGirl (Nov 22, 2007)

Yeah we do, we own 2 pairs of white doves and they have their food plus wild bird mix, so i can use that.

Thanks for you help. I'm such a sucker when it comes to saving things. The last pigeon i tried to save was attacked by a cat but didn't pull through. I don't want the same to happen to this one, hence asking for help. I'll let ya know how he does.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

hang on for a couple minutes, i asked a couple other more experienced members to look at this thread, let's see what they have to say...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It sounds like you have done about all you can for tonight. It's good that the pigeon has taken some of the rehydrating fluid. 

It looks like a couple of the feathers are singed. Just be sure there aren't any burns on any fleshy areas of the bird.

If you want to leave some food as well as drinking water with the pigeon tonight, I think that would be fine.

Good luck with this one, and please keep us posted.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Duckgirl,
You said the feet are black, is that from the soot in the chimney or do you think the pigeon has burned feet?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi DuckGirl,
Can you please check the underside of your bird And make sure there are no burns on the skin? If you do, we need to discuss how to treat the injury.
For the rest of the day, keep offering him water. This poor bird is definitely dehydrated. It sounds like he is exhausted from his experience. He needs food after he's hydrated and keep water available to him in a cup of some sorts to him at all times. He has to eat if he's to regain his strength so keep seed available in a separate dish. If he isn't eating, it might be because he's feeling to weak to eat on his own. Right now, let's assume only dehydration and starvation. If he fails to start eating on his own, you have to hand feed. Do you know how to do it? An engorged crop of seed may be too difficult for his system to digest right now and if he's dehydrated, he could throw it up so start off with small amounts. Just open his beak and put a pinchful of seed towards the back of his mouth and he should be able to swallow. Start off with about 20 pinchfuls of small seed and wait for droppings to start. Droppings usually start about 4-6 hours after he's been hydrated and fed. If he holds the food, then hand feed more in a few hours. Droppings will be green liquid at first and as digestion starts, it will slowly turn over to solids. If he's healthy, you may have to wait a week or more for droppings to turn normal. Since you have doves, you already know what the droppings are supposed to look like.

In a few days after you feel he's stronger, you have to pull the burned tail feathers. Do it one feather at a time so as not to shock him from pain. Remove all of them so that they will all regrow at the same rate. It will take about three weeks for the feathers to come back in and he has to remain with you for all that time.


----------



## DuckGirl (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for your help guys!

I checked him and i think the only damage is to his feet. I think they are slightly burnt but he doesnt mind standing on them and walking on them. he has drank and had food so thats good. He keeps coughing though which i am assuming could be cos of the smoke inhalation? 

His tail feathers are all completely burnt. The little thats left of them are covered in soot and he keeps trying to clean them, should i clean them myself so he doesnt injest the soot more than he already has? He has singed the feathers underneath, but they are all still there and he is able to poo. Everytime i pick him up i get covered in soot from where it's on his body. 

How do i know when he is completely rehydrated?


----------



## DuckGirl (Nov 22, 2007)

Sorry to double post again, but i still can't edit.

His original poo was green, but it is now white/black...pigeon poo i'm used to!

Another thing... i know pigeons tend to sleep/stand on one foot but could there be another reason as to why he doesnt want to use that one foot?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for taking care of this unfortunate little Santa Claus-wannabe.  When he is feeling better, you can bathe him using warm water and Dawn dish soap, as this is gentle but helps remove a lot of dirt and, I would imagine, soot as well. A shallow dish with warm water might help him at the moment, if he gets in and bathes a little, or just gets his feet wet to help him get them clean. If he is favoring one foot in particular, try to get a closer look and feel the leg and toes as there may be a wound or fracture. He sounds as if he has perked up some and that is great. Keep him warm and just take it slowly. 

We would also love to hear about and see pics of your doves if you have the time. This is a dove forum also.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Duckgirl,
If you think his feet are burned, then rub a small amount of antibiotic ointment into them to prevent a skin infection. Try to keep the ointment off of his feathers. If you have any Silverdene cream, that would be the best to use because that is used for burns.
You still have to pluck the tail feathers not only that they all grow back at the same time but for you to be able to see if he has any burns on the skin in that area.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> If you have any Silverdene cream, that would be the best to use because that is used for burns.


I don't think we have that in the UK, nor do we have Dawn. I think I remember that our equivalent of Dawn is Fairy Liquid. Siverdene is (apparently) SSD in the UK, but Germolene would probably have the same effect. When I accidentally burn my fingers( which is often) I use Germolene Antiseptic First Aid Wash, it has a local anaesthetic in it which really reduces the pain.

Cynthia


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

One of my pigeons fell down the chimney and was covered in soot. I bathed him in Fairy Liquid in warm water as I was worried that he'd preen and ingest the soot which is probably toxic. If he hasn't any burns on his body then don't be afraid to give him a good rub to remove the soot, take care not to wet his ears or head though. Dry him as much as possible by blotting in towels and then leave him somewhere warm to dry. If he has burned feet, then a hairdrier or a heating pad would, I imagine be painful for him. Sudafed is good for burns if you have that in.


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

just wondering.hows that pidgie doing?


----------



## DuckGirl (Nov 22, 2007)

Ok, i went to the London for the weekend for an important meeting so he was left in the care of my mum! He was generally ok then today i went in and took him out of the run and put him on the floor or the inside duck enclosure so he couls stretch his legs/wings and i noticed he didnt want to put any weight on his right foot, which i think looks swollen too compared to his left. And the feathers on his breast bone have gone. Not entirely sure where, but all you can see is red/pink skin. He is still drinking, and eating a small amount but i dont think he is putting any weight on or getting any better. Am getting really worried now


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Duckgirl,

Firstly, you need to supplement this bird's nutrition by hand-feeding, either puppy chow or formula. That is very important in order for the pij to maintain some strength and be able to heal.

Secondly, it seems like the burn wound may be infected, possibly spreading from the foot to the breast area. Does the breast area seem swollen and hot? Systemic antibiotics would be the best, if you could get some cephalexin, amoxicillin-clavulanic acid, or ciprofloxacin. Is it possible to get any antibiotics? The ones I named are available for people. 

Is it possible to get the bird to a vet?

Sabina


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Also--

Have you/your mom been applying any topical antibiotic (ointment) to the foot? 

Can you say anything else about how the feathers may have fallen off? Do any other birds/animals have access to where the pigeon is being kept? Did you find the feathers which had fallen? How big of an area is missing feathers? Can you post any pictures?

Hope things are going a little better there!

Sabina


----------



## DuckGirl (Nov 22, 2007)

Where can you buy that stuff from? Remember i am from the UK so we dont have some of the stuff you guys have. I might just take him to the vets, they are probably more qualified than me. Let them find out whats wrong then i know how to properly look after him. 

I'll try and get some photos. He hasnt lost that many feathers on his chest, but it is obvious that he has. And his foot is quite a lot bigger than the other one. And where there are meant to be feathers at the top of his leg, there arent that many left. He is also looking really scragly now. Like a human when they have greasy hair. 

Ill try and get some photos and post them. He is eating and drinking. I just think his foot might be causing him the most problem. Should i keep him inside? Or is it ok for him to go outside every now and then?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

He probably doesn't feel like going outside. When they're hurt and sick, they just prefer safety and after a few days, they often get the idea that it's safer in the house even with humans that they don't know or understand. Sometimes they even bond with people. 

Anyhow, getting pigeons treated in the UK is often kinda' tough and a vet might even prefer to put the bird down as to treat it properly and give it a chance--it's always hard to tell what you're going to get. Looks like Cynthia (cyro51) has already posted some information on stuff to use for burns--have you looked into getting that product?

Pidgey


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I would keep that bird quiet. If his foot is inflamed / swollen there is likely infection and he needs to be kept quiet so he can use his strength fighting off infection. especially if he is not getting any antibiotics to help. It is possibly quite painful. I hope you do find a vet that will treat him.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Duckgirl, 



I htink they sell 'Over the Counter' Topical Antibiotic Ointments at 'Chemists' ( Pharmacys ) over there...here, 'Neosporin' is a favored Brand, but other similar products exist, usually costing about what a Sandwhich would in a Cafe.


Anyway, Burns are peculiar sorts of injurys and prone to infection...so, in my view anyway, it would be good to gently massage in some 'Neosporin' or the likes, onto his Feet...and to do that ohhhhhh, once-a-day anyway for the next week or so.

And, as others have mentioned, keep him comfortable, in a quiet place, keep him warm, drape his Cage even with a sheet or something on three sides, and keep him provided with nice Seeds and Water, and no 'outside' for the time being.

He's going to need a couple weeks anyway of rest and recovery and as little stress as possible.


Good luck..!


Phil
l v


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*re antibiotic ointments*

Hello Duckgirl and Phil, and others,

I wanted to buy the German equivalent of _Bacitracin _antibiotic ointment (which I had used in the U.S. years ago) over the counter at a local pharmacy (_Apotheke_, in German, for apothecary). The only thing the pharmacist would sell me was an iodine-based ointment. Said I needed a prescription from doc or vet, otherwise. I had wanted it on hand for string-foot-tangled pigeons.

When I took pigeon *Rosie* with the broken left wing, on October 29th, to the _Taubenklinik_ Essen (pigeon clinic, for racing and show pigeons), I informed him that I had made a mess on the feathers with the greasy iodine ointment. He said he would have used a spray.

Upon reading your post, Phil, it occurred to me that I failed to ask him what spray he used, and where I could get it. So, I will try to find out what he recommends for feathery areas, and what's best on areas without feathers such as feet.

This is *an interesting, easy to read link on antibiotic ointments*. I was researching a bit to find out what was available in Britain, and if there is concern about bacterial resistance or increasing resistance to topical ointments.

http://www.answers.com/topic/antibiotics-topical?cat=health

Larry


----------

